# minimal BASH-link line editing .........



## errors (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ..
i have problem in my laptop .. when i wont to login to the system .. dark screen show me massage .. [ minimal BASH-link line editing is supported . for the first word , TAB lists possibal command completion . anywere else TAB listrs the possible completions of a device/filename .]
grub>

------------
.. i installed linux-fedora with win-vista .


----------



## errors (Dec 5, 2008)

please someone can help me ! i can't boot to mu system


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

You need to get into the GUI environment to do anything productive given that you appear to be new to Linux.

Try issuing the command: startx
to start the Gui environment.

What is the result of trying that?

-- Tom


----------



## errors (Dec 5, 2008)

Error 27 : unrecognized command ! 

----------------------------------
some commands i tried them .. with " help " 
it could be as hint !!


----------



## errors (Dec 5, 2008)

back...

with typing root ( hd0,0) 
Immediately after the grub command prompt (grub>) 
it appear : 
Filesystem type unknown , partition type 0x27


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi errors,

Check out Partition types, and specifically look at 1. List of partition identifiers for PCs.

-- Tom


----------



## errors (Dec 5, 2008)

ok Tom please be patient with me .. 
look at the last post .. if it is work ! the patition type was 0x27 
i don't know if that your point or not


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The link to the partition types indicates that partition of type 0x27 is:
27 PQservice

Acer laptop hidden rescue partition. Must be FAT32. Press Alt-F10 during boot to start this. Also other manufacturers use this type for their rescue partition.

-- Tom


----------

